# The George Shearing Quintet



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

I am just curious to see if any of the more mature [age wise] members have any memories of "The George Shearing Quintet" I kind of grew up with the Quintet firmly established in my record collection and I still have some of his Lps.
*Make up from "Shearing on stage" LP*
Shearing Piano
Percy Brice Drums
Al McKibbon Bass
Emil Richards Vibes
Jean Thielmans Guitar
Guests Armando Perazo Latin Percussion.


----------

